
​Linus Torvalds' love-hate relationship with the GPL - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvaldss-love-hate-relationship-with-the-gpl/
======
mankash666
There are plenty of successful open source projects with permissive licenses.
GPL was probably the best license for Linux at a time when the debate was rife
with a"winner take all" attitude. Today, maybe a permissive license would have
sufficed.

~~~
l2dy
A permissive license would allow Android phone manufacturers to legally keep
their kernel closed-source. Not so good for custom ROM developers.

~~~
mankash666
Even with a GPL_ed kernel, you need binary blobs for certain firmware and
Android drivers. The base kernel is only half the story.

